# pop violin!



## CrazyViolesque

Hey you guys,
What a cool forum! Are you guys up for stuff other than the classical norm? My fave aussie indie band is the Sophie Serafino band- they mix classical, pop, jazz to create a new sound. The girl is trained classically, and has just gone up bit nuts I think. Check it out! Sophie Serafino site

Myriad is cool too- the girl in that is a cellist/singer- Myriad Site I know this can kind of annoy pure classicists, but hey, we can't all be the same!


----------



## music3

There are lots of violinists who are into pop, jazz and even rock music. I want to mention an incredible violinist from New York, Karen Briggs. She took violin lessons at an early age. She had performed with many orchestras like the Virginia Symphony Orchestra. She also had tours throughout America and Japan. 

She auditioned for Yanni and began touring and recording with him. Two of Yanni's tours were at Taj Mahal,India and in the Forbidden City of China entitled "Tribute". Karen shows enthusiastically her ability. She was even nicknamed as "The Lady in Red". She plays really well. You can even see her dance with her violin.

She also played with various artists like Wynton Marsalis. She has a natural ability to improvise in various styles of music. She is into gospel music, jazz,salsa, pop and Latin Music. You should better watch her. She is truly a great one.


----------

